# Starting up as a sole trader in detailing...



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi everyone, im Brad, 24 from essex
ive been detailing since i was 17 and gradually build up my confidence and experience in detailing cars.
I feel as though i have reached the stage where i should go to the next level.
Im currently employed full time and want to fill some of the gaps with this venture to see how i get on.
I have never had my own business before but obviosly we all have to start somewhere, i have been reading goverment websites to try and gain knowledge on the subject but felt maybe here was the best place to start my foundations.

what ive learned so far:

1.I need to register for self assessment with hmrc.
2. i need to register as self employed within 3 months of trading.
3. all invoices,receipts and letters etc must contain both my name and business name and address.
4. must keep a log of all sales and expenditure along with receipts/invoices for the tax man.
5.Public liability insurance for £1m £61

I just need some guidance on how to go about it. and in what order really. i have never wrote an invoice or receipt out for anything. would anyone be willing to share there way of giving these.

thank for your help
brad


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Not for detailing but I've written out my fair share of invoices. 
They always look better on headed paper for a start, ours have our company name at the top and a picture of our van in front of a 'posh job' in the background with the writing written over the top.
Our address on the top right and customer's name & address on the right top.

Ours generally go something like-

Invoice number 'x' 

Invoice for (insert what we did) carried out at location 'x' on date/s 'x' - 'y' 

Price as per quotation/ price as agreed ............

Total labour= + materials = (if done on hourly rate)

Total = (if priced) 

+VAT @20% (if applicable for you but probably not) 

Grand Total = £.......

Then we put our payment terms (which they then ignore lol) 

Regards.... etc


But that's just how we do things and then put some load of BS like thanks for choosing 'company name' please bare us in mind for any future works.

Just how we do things.


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

rayner said:


> Not for detailing but I've written out my fair share of invoices.
> They always look better on headed paper for a start, ours have our company name at the top and a picture of our van in front of a 'posh job' in the background with the writing written over the top.
> Our address on the top right and customer's name & address on the right top.
> 
> ...


cheers for that mate, did you make them yourself?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

brobbo said:


> cheers for that mate, did you make them yourself?


Yeah, well mummy thought of it :lol:

All done on computer in word then open an old one and change the main writing. Easy


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

rayner said:


> Yeah, well mummy thought of it :lol:
> 
> All done on computer in word then open an old one and change the main writing. Easy


so do you just keep a copy of the receipt for the tax return?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

brobbo said:


> what ive learned so far:
> 
> 5.Public liability insurance for £1m £61


I would suspect there are some serious shortfalls in your cover and this will be written on a generic Tradesman Liability policy.

Have a read of my post here for further information - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=231099


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

Shiny said:


> I would suspect there are some serious shortfalls in your cover and this will be written on a generic Tradesman Liability policy.
> 
> Have a read of my post here for further information - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=231099


i understand this is just if someone was to injure themselfs with my hose for instance, i was actually going to contact you about the gold cover you offer


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

brobbo said:


> so do you just keep a copy of the receipt for the tax return?


Yeah, we just send copies of all invoices to our accountant and he sorts the rest out so I'm not sure of the ins & outs of the rest re tax.
Make sure you keep any fuel receipts, product receipts etc because I'm pretty sure you can get tax relief on them.


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

rayner said:


> Yeah, we just send copies of all invoices to our accountant and he sorts the rest out so I'm not sure of the ins & outs of the rest re tax.
> Make sure you keep any fuel receipts, product receipts etc because I'm pretty sure you can get tax relief on them.


I was thinking about the accountant route but as this is going to be a part time venture i wasn't sure if it was financially worth getting an accountant.


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Wouldn't hurt to see one, if not making too much you may fall under certain limits in taxation etc that said it will be a second income so like two jobs will cost you in tax self employed would be no different so an accountant could be worth the investment, hope this helps.


----------



## Dan UAS (May 28, 2013)

Looks like you have a good list to start with, to be honest the rest will come with experience, especially on the business side of things! With insurance I appreciate there are some good specialists on here and similar but local brokers can be quite helpful. They have the ability to tailor a quite to you as you outline what you exactly will be doing. With accountants well worth it, normally flr a small business they only charge £100-£200 a year. they know all the tax limits etc and what you can claim for epenses, all above board of course lol! Good luck!


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Definately get your liability from coversure. It's more than £61 but by far the best cover you'll find as its tailored to you.

I use them and always will


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

brobbo said:


> so do you just keep a copy of the receipt for the tax return?


Keep receipts for EVERYTHING. Even if you're out and stop for a quick Maccy D, keep the receipt.

Buy a pack of paper to print invoices etc, get a receipt.....:thumb:


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

thank you for all the comments,
with regards to invoices and receipts, do you have a duplicate book for each and then keep a copy for yourself and attach the receipt to the copy when the customer pays?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

brobbo said:


> thank you for all the comments,
> with regards to invoices and receipts, do you have a duplicate book for each and then keep a copy for yourself and attach the receipt to the copy when the customer pays?


We personally don't give a receipt in the true sense of the word, as far as I'm aware your invoice is as good as a receipt if you hand write 'paid in full' at the bottom of it and sign it.

I may be wrong but that's how we do it on the rare occasion we get paid as soon as we give them an invoice. Otherwise an email to confirm payment has been received is fine. I suppose a duplicate book is good if your dealing in cash though.


----------



## tichy (Feb 27, 2011)

I've recently gone self employed and all the paper work is alot easier than it seems, defiantly get an Accontant, a good Accontant will save you what you pay him/her


----------

